# Brizillian Agate



## Willjo (May 8, 2016)

Made this point from a piece of Brazilian Agate I Picked up at North Georgia knapping from Craig Ratzat.


----------



## bronco611 (May 8, 2016)

Very nice looking point, I really like the color of that rock.


----------



## Nugefan (May 9, 2016)

Purdy ....


----------



## dtala (May 9, 2016)

beautiful rock and knapping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Redbow (May 9, 2016)

Nice point . The Brazilian Agate knapps like butter to me, very easy to work with. I've used it a couple times to make points..


----------



## YellowKnife (May 9, 2016)

How'd you know I got just one empty spot in my keeper case....Very nice Johnny!


----------



## Willjo (May 9, 2016)

YellowKnife said:


> How'd you know I got just one empty spot in my keeper case....Very nice Johnny!



Thanks man I did not know you kept anything that short.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2016)

Redbow said:


> Nice point . The Brazilian Agate knapps like butter to me, very easy to work with. I've used it a couple times to make points..



As long as it's heat treated perfectly. The raw stuff is almost impossible to pressure flake.


----------



## Paymaster (May 10, 2016)

Wow, that is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 10, 2016)

Very nice


----------

